

The New Yorker debuts on the iPad - blazamos
http://www.newyorker.com/talk/2010/10/04/101004ta_talk_editors

======
blazamos
Print subscription for 1-year : $39.95

Kindle subscription for 1-year: $35.88

iPad "subscription" for 1-year: $234.53

